# f150 truck



## Broughton (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, roll down the windows


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

It will be like being in the 6th layer of Hell, but you should be fine.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

What do you mean, no air, you still have 2/60 air.

(2) windows down
(60) miles per hour


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

When did F150s become appliances?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Moved to Automotive Forum.


----------



## D-rock (May 23, 2011)

as long as the compressor didn't lock up, you will be fine. If its locked up you will need to remove the belt. If its just one belt for the entire engine, then you may need to buy a new belt for a no ac option and bypass the compressor pulley. Again, this is only if the compressor locked up and won't allow the pulley to turn.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Tizzer said:


> When did F150s become appliances?


When the A/C's die in August they are reclassified as toaster ovens :laughing:


----------

